# cottonwood (poplar) question



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

I got the "opportunity" to cut up a cottonwood for my pastors neighbor. I havent cut a cottonwood since i was a kid. This is what it looks like. Is this normal coloring or mineralization or what? Not familiar with this particular species.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like the cottonwood logs I got from a logger. Different colors in it. Purple. Yellow.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2016)

No expert here, but I'd say that's mineralization. I've not seen cottonwood with those sorts of colors in it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2016)

Loaded question. Cottonwood usually refers to a handful of species in the Populus genus. "Bigtooth" and "quaking" are often excluded for having a lot less mess than those like "eastern cottonwood". Balsam polar often has a darker heart, shades of green. Lombardi poplar often has a light green that goes to shades of brown. Mineral staining along with a rainbow of colors can occur in the genus. The hybrids available almost always have a larger dark green heart.

So yes, that is a likely color. Are there others of the same species still there? If so, look for a few leaves. Then look at the buds. The balsam, hybrid, and Balm of Gilead have large to huge buds ( 1/2-1&1/4"), bigtooth and quaking a bit smaller (1/4-3/8ths"). Likewise the same for leaves, big buds = big leaves, for the most part.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks @Mr. Peet. It is a dark green heart and very lightweight. There are no others in the area. It is in a backyard in town. My guess is its planted. Also it has been dead for a while before it fell so no buds, leaves, or even twigs or bark left. Just trying to figure out what to do with it really.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2016)

Figured it was dead from the shrums on it and heavy spalt, that was why I mentioned others, and being a yard tree, I'd guess hybrid but those growth rings look small. Makes good low heat firewood, carving wood, moldings, buoys, and wood barter conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

I sure appreciate the learning @Mr. Peet. I expect i will cut some up just for grins. I myself have no use for it.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

When it's not rotten/spalted/punky cottonwood also makes fantastic framing lumber and indoor wall or ceiling paneling. It must be kept dry obviously. My dad has shown me barns he helped build when he was a kid using cottonwood that are still standing.


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2016)

@hmmvbreaker this looks like rainbow poplar to me. Check out the poplar page on my site. It's quite possible that what you are calling cottonwood is what some others call "yellow poplar". I also have a discussion of poplar/cottonwood names on the poplar page. Mark's discussion only hinted at what a mess it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep, i know of several barns going on 150 years that are side with cottonwood. It was a popular choice because it was light and wide. Very true about keeping it dry though @Kevin. It rots lightning fast when wet.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

phinds said:


> @hmmvbreaker this looks like rainbow poplar to me. Check out the poplar page on my site. It's quite possible that what you are calling cottonwood is what some others call "yellow poplar". I also have a discussion of poplar/cottonwood names on the poplar page. Mark's discussion only hinted at what a mess it is.



Rainbkw poplar was also my opinion but just from seeing pics of it. Sure didnt believe it was cottonwood.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

@phinds, im not finding a poplar page? I guess im missing something here.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

@Kevin. I didnt think it looked like cottonwood either, but it has been some years since i cut one. Hence the mineralized question. In my neck of the woods poplar and cottonwood are used interchangeably. Im learning by the moment here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @phinds, im not finding a poplar page? I guess im missing something here.



To get to any species on pauls page just google the speices followed by hobbit. You don't even have to use hobbithouse. Works like a charm I do it all the time. Like this:


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks @Kevin. Here are some more pics if that helps you guys. Really got my curiosity up now.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 20, 2016)

Definately looks like mineral stained ir rainbow poplar. If it's nice straight grained and quarter sawn that stuff makes really nice box calls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

@Final Strut ,after reading through phinds page on poplar i am inclined to believe that it is rainbow poplar as well. I have never seen wood like it. The pics dont show it but it is actually shiny. I might have to break out my old table saw and do some ripping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 20, 2016)

Cut it up. 

2x2x12 will make a long box. 2x2x8 for a short box.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @phinds, im not finding a poplar page? I guess im missing something here.


Where are you looking? It's one of the 400+ woods linked to by the thumbnails on the main page of the wood ID site in my signature


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 21, 2016)

@phinds i found it. Kevin got me straightened out, but thanks. Good info in there.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 22, 2016)

John, could you post a picture of a good section of bark? At that size, Tulip poplar will have definite fissures lines started in the bark. Popple, or the aspen group can retain a smooth surface to a much larger diameter, but not in all cases. Popple will also have bark separation as it rots in high moisture areas, where the outermost layer can peel just like paper, revealing a black to black brown undersurface.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

@Mr. Peet I will look tommorow and see if there is any bark but most of it had fallen off already. With the snow it was pretty much gone and it didnt occur to me to snap a pic of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

I did rip a piece on the table saw and this was what it looked like.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't have any experience with spalted "tulip poplar" but plenty with "Eastern Cottonwood", "quaking aspen" and "bigtooth aspen". The sapwood seems to spalt the same. The other day we brought in some firewood with a few pieces of "Balsam poplar" of the Populus genus. Tried to get pictures to show the bark and wood

 

 

 

 .


----------

